# Walleye and Perch Ice Fishing Video



## Crnkb8t (Apr 19, 2013)

Ice fishing walleye and perch on an evening bite in central North Dakota. Please feel free to give me some feedback on it since it is my first ice fishing video. Please feel free to comment on the video or subscribe my youtube channel since this should be the first of many fishing and hunting videos!


----------

